# GMM Race Ripshifter



## dmears (Sep 30, 2009)

Has anyone had a problem with this shifter? I installed the race shifter and am now having problems with the trans. According to the local GMC dealer the shifter adjustment lock nuts gradually backed off and did not allow the shifter to move the gears into full alignment. This, according to the dealer, wore away the teeth on 2d and 6th gear, not allowing full engagement and causing me to have the trans, 2d and 6th, rebuilt.

According to JHP, they have never had this problem and I want to know if anyone has had or heard of this problem?>

Please email direct: [email protected] or call me on my cell: 858 386 6332. I would like to have as much ammunition when I go back to pick up the car.

Don Mears


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Never heard of this problem. Seems 4th would be worn also, if it was
the stop. I would also think that it would jump out of gear if
wasn't engaged fully, especially under hard acceleration/deceleration.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Might have not been tighten down good enough to began with.


----------

